
Comcast Outage – Nov 6 - erickhill
https://twitter.com/ReportOutage/status/927600102918811648
======
collinmanderson
Other threads (hidden from the home page):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=15637412](https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=15637412)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15637607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15637607)

